# look what i found :D



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

i found this guy walking on the sidewalk soo naturally dont ask but i went to go chase it it dident fly away soo i picekd it up and brought it home its covered in lice soo i got a powder too kill them and applied it too him the thing is he doesent fly and hes really skinny hes eating food like crazy! soo he must be starving . here are some pictures of him and my homemade cage dont ask aha i dident have anything else too use


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

also if anyone can tell what kind of pigeon he is ? or if you want him aha im in toronto area


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful bird  Your set up is also nice but beware of predators, it would be better if you could keep the bird some where safe inside the house.

I am not sure what type he/she is, someone else should be up here soon to comment on that

From the posture of the pigeon and your description, that pigeon is sure sick, might be worms, coccidia, don't know. How is the poop ?


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

poops runny i cant have him in the house because of i have other birds ( cockateils,canaries,budgies,finches) but i bring him in the garage at night hes very very thin we had a storm a couple of weeks ago that was really bad acually there was a small earthquake but im thinking hes a young bird that got out of the coop ! so i want to get rid of the mites first and get him eating hes on wild bird seed and cracked corn to help put on weight


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You did the right thing by making effort clearing the mites off first. A bird showing interest to eat and drink is always a good sign. You can check the inner portion of the beak and throat for white/yellow cheesy like substance, most of the time canker is said to cause those. If that poor thing was out during the storm, it might have been a terrifying time for it.


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

yes the poor guy hes soo weak do you know what else i can give him to fatten up and get some energy >?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Its an adult bird so you can give him corn, peas, mung beans, millet, wheat grain, etc. There would be commerical pigeon feed available too. The point is if he is sick or disease ridden then the nutritious food alone might not help him to get back to proper health


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

He sure is pretty and bless you for your rescue - I don't have any advice - I'm still learning - but had to try and quarantine Cooter too because of the Budgies/Lovies/Tiels and Grass Keets. He's currently in the laundry room because it has a separate door and sinks. The Avian Vet gave me some Ivomec for him when I was there yesterday (for a Budgie check up )- it will get most internal worms and ectoparasites too. Coccidia is a whole different thing. Some one here can surely tell you about that. Good luck!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Keep checking on his poop. If he is eating well but his poops stay bad - runny, diarrhea, or similar - he probably does need attention. Sreeshs mentioned his posture. It _may_ be normal for that type, but it _could_ indicate discomfort in the crop or abdomen, which could possibly be caused by canker. Not much value in guessing, though.

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like a King pigeon to me. He probably needs treatment for the common parasitic diseases trichomoniasis ("canker") and coccidia and perhaps worms, too. These are species-specific and don't pose a threat to you or other pets, though you're wise to keep him quarantined. Cage is fine for day but do keep putting him in the garage at night as the set-up isn't predator-proof. 

Adding some safflower seed to the wild bird mix will help him put on weight and regain strength. Most wild bird mixes are too low in protein for pigeons. Ideally you should give him a good pigeon mix containing 12-17% protein. It's available at feed stores and you may find medication there, too. If you can't find a feed store in your area you can always order from one of the pigeon supply houses such as Global Pigeon Supply or Foy's.


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

oh okai thank you guys ill wait a little bit too see how he does i think the poop might be from the stress and probly getting a good drink of water for the first time aha. yea i wouldent leave him outside past 9-10 o clock at night i just dident know what too put him in soo i had a bunch of plastic lattice and some old cage parts and electrical ties lol i built that at 1 in the morning last night  . and lastly ill try getting him a good quality seed and some safflowers . and lastly how do i check for cankers ? . thank you guys soo much


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

also can there be any reason why he will not fly ? is it a characteristic of a king pigeon ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...GOOD JOB SO FAR !!!!

Now...he/she is a *King pigeon, certainly*. They are bred for food...their flying abilities are poor and their proportions are bread for large breasts...so they do not do well in the Feral world. So, they are poor flyers to begin with, and in a weakened state, all the more so. And crazy as this seems....depending on how he has been lept all of his life...he may not quite KNOW HOW to fly (sad but true).

I would not expect to see him fly for several, several days after you start getting his nutrition taken care of.....and IMHO, don't give him that opportunity unless safely indoors 

Typically either someone went into a live butcher shop and felt for him, so bought him and then released him, thinking they were setting him free and doing a good deed. OR, some cheapass wedding didn't wanna spring the price for a real Homing Pigeon biz so they found some Kings at a fraction of the cost...then left them or disposed of them after the ceremony (niiiiice, no ? Like...what does such a deed say about how successful _*that*_ union is gonna be ????)

1) _*Immediately:*_ Most important to get her strength up and get her hydrated...I guarantee you she has no idea how to forage and find food so likely she has been slowly starving to death....

_*Forget dishes of seed ~ hand-feed him peas and corn.*_ Frozen, run under hot water to thaw them until they become warm (make sure they are just lukewarm and not hot).

Give her 15-20 pieces per feeding, and feed 4-5 times a day with about 2-1/2 to 3 hours between feedings. There are a lotta carbs in that so they put on weight fast....in the very least they should be able to keep him going and give strength. additionally, they have a lotta water in 'em so could help with hydration.

2) Meds: The best course of action here , really...is to _get him to an avian vet ASAP_.....and I would imagine there are some in Toronto. Not only can they prescribe the right meds, they can probably tube-feed her a bit to get some nutrition in her the fastest.
If you will not or cannot do this...then order some Ivermectin and Clazuril (name brand Appertex) online at either Foy's or Jedd's...and have them *ship overnight* (with Jedds I suggest calling them after the order is placed online, just to light a fire...nicely). Order today, have it by Thursday I would imagine. then start administering...I'd do the Ivermectin first, then the Clazuril the next day or 12 hrs. later...

Ivermectin for worms, Clazuril for Coccidiosis. They both are administered just once, one dose, and then the second dose is repeated 5-10 days later, per instructions on the packet.

Keep him in a *warm* place ( I mean warm, as in 70 degrees F or warmer at all times), sorta *quiet*, not too much kinetic or visual activity going on around him (released Kings stress and become confused at a lot going on around them)...I suggest covering part of that enclosure with something so he isn't visually exposed 360 degrees. You wanna bring her stress level down as much as possible....

Also...Kings can be real snuggle-bunnies (although I would imagine she has never been treated that way in her life) and they can like a nice warm lap and some gently head scratches. if she really resists, don't push it...but if she allows, it might have a nice calming effect on her.

Do reply to Shreesh's questions...regarding growths or mucous in the mouth. Any foul smell from the mouth or small or large yellow dots or a lotta mucous in there would indicate Canker and would require add'l meds ASAP 

*ALSO...any sign of external injury (scrapes, cuts, scabs, punctures, broken skin) ?*

Thanks for saving your pal !!!!!


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

THANK YOU soo much ! im takeing all the percaueisions your advising ! umm im not sure about the crop i havent looked down it yet but i will ! she wont take food from my hand soo idunno what too do


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would suggest just gently picking her up and holding her with one arm and your body...with the other hand, gently pry open their mouth with one or two fingers and look inside. If she is resisting, wrap her in a towel with just her head and heck exposed.

You are looking for mucous or yellow spots in the mouth and throat. If you see none and the mouth looks sorta pinkish, great.

This is also how you can feed her/him peas and corn. Holding the same way, pry the beak open (it shouldn't be too hard to pry the beak open) and slide a pea or corn kernel towards the back of the mouth and close the beak. they usually swallow immediately. If they start shaking their head, pen the mouth and remove/move the veggie.

I hope you can start with the veggies tonight, if she is weak and underweight they can help immensely.

BTW...the "crop" is sorta like a "pre-stomach". It sits right under their chin and above their breast. When a bird is getting full, you will notice it sorta "balloon" a little bit and it'll feel kinda like a water balloon under the feathers. You cannot actually see down into the crop thru the mouth.

Do also check for external injuries.

...keep us all posted....


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

she has no external injuries and tommorow she will be going to a great home of a friend of mine who breeds and races pigeons he said he is willing to care for her as he has many young birds around the same age as her at the moment  but thank you guys soo very much for all the help i really do appreciate it !


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

im sorry but i need some help for myself im paranoid that my birds are going to catch mites ! ( my inside birds ) they never came in contact with the pigeon and i havent played with them since i had the bird but i have been in the same room as them too be honest im really paranoid person when it comes to my babies health there isent a chance that my birds could get the lie unless they came in contact with the pigeon rite ? im sorry guys if this is stupid but it really is bothering me . have a good day


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

As long as you wash and change your shirt if you have handled the pigeon, there's no problem at all. Quite honestly, my avian vet has even told me that pigeon lice is so species-specific that they don't transfer to other bird species commonly, anyway.

I am glad you found a pigeon person to take care of the King. Do tell your friend that this bird needs special attention regarding food and possibly meds.

For the remaining time she/he is with you....do keep her/him in a warm and quiet place tonight and make sure he/she has been well-fed. We will all send your friend our best wishes for a good recovery and a happy new home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

zukesss said:


> she has no external injuries and tommorow she will be going to a great home of a friend of mine who breeds and races pigeons he said he is willing to care for her as he has many young birds around the same age as her at the moment  but thank you guys soo very much for all the help i really do appreciate it !


I'm so glad to hear the news. Make sure your friend isolates this bird until it is healthy again, but your friend probably already knows the protocal since your friend already keeps pigeons.

Thank you for your care and help found for this bird.


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

yea she wont be near his birds for a while i found out shes a pigeon that would dive the name of the breed slips my mind well anywasy shes in good care now ! this is the second pigeon iv found my first one was a birmingham roller lol and she went too a good home on a farm with there must be 100 or more pigeons in a barn just enjoying life lol ... well thank you all again for all your help


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...I am not sure I understand: Your friend thinks she is a_ flyer,_ the bird you found ? 

I am not sure about that....could be, but she really looks like a King to me, and they are definitely domestic birds which cannot be released, but rather need to be kept in a home or a loft. They make great loft birds and home birds too...very friendly, and they like other birds and humans, too.

yes, as you said, your friend just needs to keep an eye on her, get her fed and watered and gaining weight and stronger again, keep an eye for signs if sickness...and she/he will be all healthy and strong again. Usually keeping a bird isolated from the loft of a month is what is the usual protocol.


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

oo thank you but i wanted too know if it would be possible that if i did take her home again that since she has never flown would it be possible for her to be accustomed to my house as a safe place and i would be able to let her have free flights in my yard ? thank you


----------



## zukesss (Jun 29, 2010)

its sad to say but charlie#2 has passed away  he stopped eating and drank alot but only to regurgitate it back  poor guy was walking like he was drunk ... he was on meds but i guess it was too late  well thank you guys for all your help and im happy that i know if i need any help and support i can come here and get it from you guys !


----------

